# Remote Sensor Keeps Failing



## Timothy V (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi All,

On my ELITE 70" my remote sensor on the TV keeps failing. I have had a replacement TV, and about 4 repairs - and still, after about 1 - 2 weeks time, it fails.

So far I have:

Replaced my DVR
Changed my HDMI cable
Had a dedicated power line run to operate the TV and components.

My ELITE is plugged into a PANAMAX surge suppressor, and is hooked into a BOSE V35 system.

SHARP wants to send me a 2nd replacementTV directly from their end - they're waiting for a shipment from Japan. Sharp has been very professional in their handling of my problem - but, I'm at my wits end.

It is DEFINITELY the sensor - not the remote.

Does anyone have any thoughts - ideas - or have the same problem they resolved? Any and all help greatly appreciated!

Thank you!

Timothy V


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A Google search shows you are not alone:

https://www.google.ca/#q=sharp+tv+r...pw.r_qf.&fp=26933cb07224bd13&biw=1024&bih=612


----------

